# Prog languages query



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2007)

hey friends.. I m in  first yr IT engg.. I didnt take the 1st sem too seriously and blew it away doing useless stuff.. So didnt learn C properly.. Tho i know the basics but dont know the advanced stuff like file handling and graphics.. Now my 2nd sem exams r coming and i m startin to learn c++ .. (I know i suck).. And this time i want to learn it properly and not just the MU portion.. So i wanted to know if i shd learn c advanced 1st or start c++??? Also temme a few good books.. Not the regular balaguru and let us c++ but something really good which has the basics as well as advanced stuff.. Also do we need knowledge of c++ to learn java?? A few good buks 4 that too cos i ll  be learning that as soon as my exams end.. thx.. Phew..


----------



## azad_singh (Apr 27, 2007)

you should hav to start with C first then go ahead


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2007)

as i said i know the c basics.. And neways i dont think c is related to c++ in the advanced stage..


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 27, 2007)

@pathiks
IMO u got to get a good hand on C and then go for C++..If u get good hand on C++ u can get good hand on Java


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey man, Why don't u try Let us C & Let us C++ by Yashwant Kanetkher.. Great books for beginners and advanced programmers... so well written that  you will enjoy reading.... trust me. 
I'm also in Comp. engg. 1st year.. and I love reading his books...

Brian Gottfried's C Programming is also good....

Just read and understand everything fro beginning, so that you don't miss anything...


----------



## Sykora (Apr 27, 2007)

That's 'Byron Gottfried', in case it helps. For my part,conceptually, C++ is slightly different from C : I/O, classes, etc. So I would actually recommend learning C++. The syntax for the most part, is the same anyway. If you know the basics, unless you have a deep seated urge to know C, learn C++.

For C++, I would recommend John Hubbard's 'Programming in C++' (Schaum's Outlines).


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 27, 2007)

@pathiks

need nt to worry

U know baiscs of C thats more than enough

Read 
Letus C++->Practical Questions
Balaguruswamy-> Theory Exams and OOPs concepts
Robert lafore->Awsome practical questions(but after reading both books)

Its done

remind only OOps concepts

What is Class?
Object,Inheritence,Polymorphism,etc..

Do well in Operator and function overloading

And Exception hadnling in C++ is a bit differnt from C

Thats more than enough

enjoy ur studies


Also if u like to do C strong go for Test Ur C Skills by YPK

After all this dont forget to go for
TEST UR C++ SKILLS BY YPK


----------



## casanova (Apr 27, 2007)

Learning c and learning c++ would be like unlearning c++ first.

As you say, u already know the basics of C, so start directly with C++. C++ has much powerful file handling than C.

C, C++ and Java are quite related. But it doesnt matter if you know all or only one.

BTW, books do they do anything good?? There is no single one good book. U will have to read the basic books u already know and for tougher things, u r a google bot, huh?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 27, 2007)

well , i read these books fer Learning C++ . 

	• "Accelerated C++" Andrew Koenig & Barbara Moo
	• "The C++ Standard Library" Nicolai Josuttis --- a "must have"
	• "Effective C++", "More Effective C++", "Effective STL" Scott Meyers
	• "Exceptional C++", "More Exceptional C++" Herb Sutter
	• "The C++ Programming Language" 3rd edition or later Bjarne Stroustrup
	• "Modern C++ Design" Andrei Alexandrescu
	• "C++ Templates" Vandevoorde & Josuttis
        • "Standard C++ IOStreams and Locales" Langer & Kreft


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 28, 2007)

^^Buddy ur books are too gud

but he only knwos basics of C and he is 1st year Engg student

if he go for these books his exam score will be -ve


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 28, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> ^^Buddy ur books are too gud
> 
> but he only knwos basics of C and he is 1st year Engg student
> 
> if he go for these books his exam score will be -ve



oops , i thought he was Computer Science student 

nyways , i'm in XII std n i read those books last year , there's nothin hard in it , u just need to get it into ur head fer the first week n when u get the hang of it , only takes a week more to finish all of it .


----------

